# Balancing Stool



## skyeisonfire (Jul 2, 2019)

This really isn't in motion, but it was taught to me by my last Wing Chun teacher.  So, not my idea but my BF built me one out of aluminum.  It really helps focus the muscles to better balance oneself.  I'm not as good as my teacher at this because he's done it for many hours through the years.  But I'm able to hold it through a very long song.  I like to listen to tunes, it helps me focus better for some reason. 

In this session, be aware, 1 hour before, I had done cardio on the cycle so my legs are already jello.  I'm struggling a bit here but I'm usually better if I'm working fresh.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 2, 2019)

Stand with your feet on the floor
Do a real slow front kick
Then with the same leg, without touching the floor, do a real slow back kick
Then take that leg, from back to front, in an ark around to your side to another front kick position
Bring leg down to the ground
Do same with other leg

Don't remember if I got that directly from Bruce Lee's book "Chinese Gung Fu: The Philosophical Art of Self-Defense" or if after reading that book I got the idea for it


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 2, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Stand with your feet on the floor
> Do a real slow front kick
> Then with the same leg, without touching the floor, do a real slow back kick
> Then take that leg, from back to front, in an ark around to your side to another front kick position
> ...



Lol, was just a demonstration. Are usually work to go for the longest time I can achieve.


----------



## Buka (Jul 2, 2019)

A perfect example of proprioception.

Nicely done, Skye.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 2, 2019)

Single leg balance training is always good. To use single leg hopping uphill can be a god training.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 2, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Lol, was just a demonstration. Are usually work to go for the longest time I can achieve.



I know, I was just giving. you another balancing drill


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 2, 2019)

Not enough crap getting broken...


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 2, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Stand with your feet on the floor
> Do a real slow front kick
> Then with the same leg, without touching the floor, do a real slow back kick
> Then take that leg, from back to front, in an ark around to your side to another front kick position
> ...



All good,  Actually, done that a few times, not in the same order lol.  It's way more challenging.  Haven't perfected it, but I have to admit, I don't use the stool as much as I should either.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 2, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Not enough crap getting broken...



agreed lmao!


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 2, 2019)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Single leg balance training is always good. To use single leg hopping uphill can be a god training.



Don't know if I'm going to do that anytime soon, although, I look like a fool skipping while I'm on the treadmill at the gym.  Kinda like jump roping.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 2, 2019)

Buka said:


> A perfect example of proprioception.
> 
> Nicely done, Skye.



Thanks, just glad I didn't fall off the stool before the end of the video!  This would've been a comedy lol.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 2, 2019)

A well balanced diet should give you a balanced stool.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 2, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> A well balanced diet should give you a balanced stool.



I got that


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 3, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Stand with your feet on the floor
> Do a real slow front kick
> Then with the same leg, without touching the floor, do a real slow back kick
> Then take that leg, from back to front, in an ark around to your side to another front kick position
> ...


We did a lot of that at the old dojo. We included a side kick, as well.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 3, 2019)

We can't really see the balancing stool. What's the nature of the tool?


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 3, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> We can't really see the balancing stool. What's the nature of the tool?



Sorry ..I knew that would come up.  That's why I included a photo in the beginning.  It's basically a step stool with a rounded "blade-like" support legs-not sure what to call it.  I didn't realize the crop factor of the camera (which I should've) but didn't feel like re-shooting.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 3, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Sorry ..I knew that would come up.  That's why I included a photo in the beginning.  It's basically a step stool with a rounded "blade-like" support legs-not sure what to call it.  I didn't realize the crop factor of the camera (which I should've) but didn't feel like re-shooting.


Well, if I'd paid more attention to the beginning, I'd have seen that. Not my fault I didn't. 

It's essentially the same as a wobble board, but a wider arc (wobble board I've used has a ball underneath with an arc about 1/3 of that platform). That should expand the range of exercises most folks can do on it.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 3, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Well, if I'd paid more attention to the beginning, I'd have seen that. Not my fault I didn't.
> 
> It's essentially the same as a wobble board, but a wider arc (wobble board I've used has a ball underneath with an arc about 1/3 of that platform). That should expand the range of exercises most folks can do on it.



Lol, hey, whatever works.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 3, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Lol, hey, whatever works.


I'm not sure I could do a one-legged stance on the wobble board they use in PT here, but that stool would give me something to work with. I might put that on my "someday in the wood shop" list...


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 3, 2019)

It's really no different, slightly but not that much more difficult.  I'm presuming that's if you are already stable on a one legged stand on solid ground.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 3, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> I got that


----------



## Danny T (Jul 4, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> I'm not sure I could do a one-legged stance on the wobble board they use in PT here, but that stool would give me something to work with. I might put that on my "someday in the wood shop" list...


As a part of my knee replacement PT I used a wobble board with a virtual screen. Had to navigate a ball around the virtual board into a particular hole in the board. The virtual board would tilt in conjunction with the wobble ball. Started off on two legs and advanced to standing on one leg. Tough in that not only having to balance yourself you are having to move that damn ball into the correct hole on the board!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 4, 2019)

Danny T said:


> As a part of my knee replacement PT I used a wobble board with a virtual screen. Had to navigate a ball around the virtual board into a particular hole in the board. The virtual board would tilt in conjunction with the wobble ball. Started off on two legs and advanced to standing on one leg. Tough in that not only having to balance yourself you are having to move that damn ball into the correct hole on the board!


That's a pretty interesting approach. It takes the exercise beyond just balance and into conscious control, too - probably more applicable for MAist that way.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 4, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> That's a pretty interesting approach. It takes the exercise beyond just balance and into conscious control, too - probably more applicable for MAist that way.


I have people do similar stuff for rehab. I use a bosu ball, which is basically a half an exercise ball on a flat plastic board. Or I use an airex pad which is a heavy foam block like a pillow. Airex is easier. I’d have them balance on one foot, throw balls against the wall (on one foot), move the non-weight bearing leg like the alphabet, etc.

If you want to do stuff like that and don’t want to buy stuff, use a couch cushion. Stand on it and do kicks, alphabet, etc.


----------



## Danny T (Jul 4, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> That's a pretty interesting approach. It takes the exercise beyond just balance and into conscious control, too - probably more applicable for MAist that way.


I don't think it was just for me being a MAist. There were several others doing the same exercise as a part of their PT as well.


----------



## Danny T (Jul 4, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> I have people do similar stuff for rehab. I use a bosu ball, which is basically a half an exercise ball on a flat plastic board. Or I use an airex pad which is a heavy foam block like a pillow. Airex is easier. I’d have them balance on one foot, throw balls against the wall (on one foot), move the non-weight bearing leg like the alphabet, etc.
> 
> If you want to do stuff like that and don’t want to buy stuff, use a couch cushion. Stand on it and do kicks, alphabet, etc.


I have my wing chun students stand on an old cushion with one leg and do punching drills or front kicks & side kicks.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 4, 2019)

Danny T said:


> I have my wing chun students stand on an old cushion with one leg and do punching drills or front kicks & side kicks.


Mattresses would probably work well too. I just got new mattresses for my daughters yesterday. I’m going to try it out on one of the old ones. If it works well, I’ll keep one in the basement. 

I’ll report back if anyone’s interested.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 4, 2019)

Danny T said:


> I don't think it was just for me being a MAist. There were several others doing the same exercise as a part of their PT as well.


Oh, I wasn't saying they'd only do it for MAists - I just think the conscious control fits our practice particularly well.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 4, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Mattresses would probably work well too. I just got new mattresses for my daughters yesterday. I’m going to try it out on one of the old ones. If it works well, I’ll keep one in the basement.
> 
> I’ll report back if anyone’s interested.


Really thick mats work, too. At an NGA gathering about 15 years ago, they brought in the mats from the hombu. I'm pretty sure they were homemade, and must have been 4" thick.


----------

